# Medtrum a6 or omnipod



## banditbilly

Hi all
I have been offered a pump on NHS. I have a choice of a few, but think I’ve narrowed it down to a patch pump..so my choices in this category are Medtrum A6 or Omnipod. I’ve never had a pump before so looking for general advice or any words of wisdom..is one better than the other? I currently have Libre and MM which links up to my Fitbit Versa watch (using xdrip) ..will I be able to do the same with either of the pumps mentioned?

I’m excited about a pump, but a little scared too! Has anyone found a pump does not suit and gone back to injections?


----------



## stephknits

Hi, I can't comment on the Medtrum A6, but am coming up to 3 years on the omnipod.  I am very happy with it.  Positives are the freedom it gives in terms of wearing it swimming, in the shower or bath etc.  I like the fact that I have a wide range of places I can stick it.  Negatives are that if you forget your PDM, then you can't administer any insulin. 
I don't notice it is stuck on and often forget where it is.  I asked at my hospital and the pump DSN said in 15 years she could probably count on one hand people who went back to injections.
Any questions, do ask


----------



## banditbilly

Thanks for that. 
Do you use Libre too?


----------



## trophywench

Having forcibly wrenched a 2 day old Libre sensor off the arm on the doorframe into the bathroom in our motorhome which hurt so much it left a bruise after the bright red patch had subsided (which took a few days itself) having anything bigger physically stuck to me makes me shudder!

There again I have always been clumsy and my mother's mantra whenever we went anywhere at all once I could walk was '.... and a clean pair of socks for Jennifer' for the simple reason that whether we went into Birmingham shopping or a days walking over the Clent hills or anywhere - I would ALWAYS find a puddle and get my feet wet even in a heatwave.  (Funny how in summer 1976 I couldn't though!)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Medtrum are newcomers to the market, so I’ve not heard so many accounts from their users.

Omnipod is a well known brand though, and their new version with a smarter handset looks very smart.

I also get the impression and some sort of Omnipod / Libre integration may be on the cards in the future - though that could well be years away!


----------



## banditbilly

Do all the Pods require a PDM to be carried around..or is there one that uses a phone app for the control? I understand there may be problems with that ..does the phone need to be signed off as a medical device etc, but worth asking!


----------



## SB2015

I recently saw the New patch pump from Accu Chek.  It was not on general offer to us, but it did have the facility to administer a Bolus without the PDM.  Most of the newer pumps seem to be heading towards being controlled by phone apps.


----------



## trophywench

Dunno anything about a patch pump from Accu Chek but I do know their revised Insight tubed pump will have a phone App cos my own DSN told me that earlier this week.  The original Insight I still have can do that without the handset anyway if you haven't got it.  What you can't do though is tell it a BG from elsewhere to use in it's Bolus/correction calculation cos the handset/meter Bluetooths the info it has to the pump in which case when you accept that calculation, you also tell the pump to deliver it via the handset.  When users are using a CGM whether a Flash or the conventional type, then a phone App would probably be useful - BUT how you communicate the BG reading from wherever else you got it, to the App, I haven't the slightest.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Is that the Solo @SB2015?


----------



## SB2015

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Is that the Solo @SB2015?


Yes it is Mike.  Slightly flatter than the omnipod, and the pump clicks into a stuck on base cannula.  If the pump get knocked off you can just clip it back in.  It also has a means of delivering insulin without the PDM.
I was very slightly tempted, but still seems a bit of a lump to have attached in one place.


----------



## stephknits

banditbilly said:


> Thanks for that.
> Do you use Libre too?


Yes, both omnipod and libre


----------



## stephknits

Omnipod's new dash system uses a mobile phone as a PDM, but it is only for using with the devise, not an app on your own phone


----------



## m1dnc

I think Dexcom and Omnipod have announced a partnership for CGM integration. I read somewhere that Omnipod will bring out a system (Omnipod Horizon?) later this year.


----------



## SB2015

At present all the companies are saying that they are ‘nearly there’ with linking with sensors, and that ‘it is a priority’.  Things are changing so rapidly, we just have to choose from what is available now and wait and see what is there next time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

m1dnc said:


> I think Dexcom and Omnipod have announced a partnership for CGM integration. I read somewhere that Omnipod will bring out a system (Omnipod Horizon?) later this year.



Looks like the Horizon will be fairly ‘device agnostic’ And support Dex options as well as Libre. I find this ‘interoperability’ an exciting development in the world of diabetes tech as it will allow different people to choose options that combine to suit them.









						Omnipod Horizon System to Integrate Freestyle Libre 2, G6, and G7 CGMs
					

Insulet partners with Abbott and Dexcom to develop Omnipod Horizon systems




					diatribe.org


----------



## helli

I am probably a bit late to this discussion but have been using the Medtrum A6 for about 18 months.
It is not my first pump but is my first patch pump.
I was not offered OmniPod because my CCG consider it too expensive. So I was their Medtrum guinea pig.

I have found it pretty good although I have experienced more occlusion errors than I did with my previous, tubey, pump but I think this is common - patches are more likely to have occlusion errors.
The pump is small and discrete (my biggest motivation for a patch pump - I never caught the tube it was just too big, always on show and got in the way in the gym). It is easy to change a set. The supplies come in recyclable packaging and the needle is removable so my sharps bin does not need replacing often.

I see discussions above about the PDM. My PDM was put in my drawer about 2 months ago when Medtrum bought out their EasyPump phone app. I find this as easy to use as the PDM (very), directly uploads for my diabetes team to see and means one less thing to carry around with me (or potentially lose). I find it easier to adjust basal patterns (you can have up to 7 basal patterns), set combo/extended boluses and suspend than my previous pump.

When I agreed to trial the Medtrum, I was concerned about the small market in the UK. I certainly would not have taken the risk on knowing no one with it had it been my first ever pump. But, based on my experience, I would not let this put off a new pumper now. The service from Medtrum has been amazing. They are still a small set up in the UK. For me, this is an advantage - I know the trainer and rep, both are happy to answer emails and phone calls and keen to maintain/build the Medtrum reputation so will go that step further.

I use a Libre (with MiaoMiao) but Medtrum also have a sensor which can be connected to the pump. My CCG would not fund that although the costs are competitive.


----------



## christine.h

I have just started on Medtrum I was on Omnipod so this is a trial I think so far I think I will swop to Medtrum as I think the control is better due to he steel needle as with Omnipod it was a plastic needle one side of my body was great alas the other useless except on my arm also if it was on my leg it constantly fell off 
You mentioned you can get the needle out is that the one on the patch I disposed the patch into my sharps container is that correct 
I found filling not as easy as Omnipod as PDM does everything for you with Omnipod and with Medtrum I made a bit of a hash with the filling but hey it’s working ok so far I am pleased also next year it will be smaller and everyone will get the new model where as Omnipod did not do that with the dash and it was only the PDM that changed 
The other plus is it is cheaper for our centre which is great news as a they are amazing especially as they want all T1 on a sensor our DSN also tries all the pumps herself which is great too and she is not even diabetic she assured me I could stick with Omnipod if I wished 
Have you got the telephone number to contact Medtrum? Alas I can’t find it


----------



## helli

Hey @christine.h nice to read another Medtrum pump 
user. 


christine.h said:


> You mentioned you can get the needle out is that the one on the patch I disposed the patch into my sharps container is that correct


When you take off your patch, you flick the switch at the bottom which retracts the needle. On the front of the patch, the other end sticks out. (This is the bit that you push down when you apply the patch.) If you grab this and twist, the needle will come out and you only need to put the needle into your sharps box.
Sometimes, a small spring also comes out. This is no problem unless you lose it and, when your partner finds it, he spends the next 24 hours trying to work out what it comes out of that he can fix until he gets frustrated, gives up and asks you!
If you can't get the needle out, it is fine to put the whole patch in the sharps box as you did; it just fills the box quickly. 



christine.h said:


> Have you got the telephone number to contact Medtrum? Alas I can’t find it


I used to have a piece of paper with phone numbers on but seem to have lost it. 
No problem as they are on their website - https://www.medtrum.co.uk/About.html

I also have contact details for their Trainer and Regional Manager who are very helpful but I won't share these on the public forum as you may have different contacts. 

I am happy if you want to PM me with any other questions.


----------



## christine.h

helli said:


> Hey @christine.h nice to read another Medtrum pump
> user.
> 
> When you take off your patch, you flick the switch at the bottom which retracts the needle. On the front of the patch, the other end sticks out. (This is the bit that you push down when you apply the patch.) If you grab this and twist, the needle will come out and you only need to put the needle into your sharps box.
> Sometimes, a small spring also comes out. This is no problem unless you lose it and, when your partner finds it, he spends the next 24 hours trying to work out what it comes out of that he can fix until he gets frustrated, gives up and asks you!
> If you can't get the needle out, it is fine to put the whole patch in the sharps box as you did; it just fills the box quickly.
> 
> 
> I used to have a piece of paper with phone numbers on but seem to have lost it.
> No problem as they are on their website - https://www.medtrum.co.uk/About.html
> 
> I also have contact details for their Trainer and Regional Manager who are very helpful but I won't share these on the public forum as you may have different contacts.
> 
> I am happy if you want to PM me with any other questions.


Just seen this thank you so much for the information alas my wrists are not strong enough to twist it so yes will put into sharps container 
I found the 24 hour help line on the info pages that I have been given only just looked at it I accidentally suspended delivery it was to easy to see the resume button whilst I was on the phone found it but the assistant said they will call me tomorrow to check on me but to my surprise I got a text to check I was ok as well so good
Thank you for your offer of help much appreciated


----------



## Happy

Hello
My ten yr old daughter uses the Medtrum A6. She moved from the animas vibe tethered pump about a year and a half ago. She manages the set change herself every three days and is just about to transfer to using her phone instead of the PDA (although the pda is really great) Therefore she will only need her phone for her libre2 and her pump. The staff at Medtrum could not be more helpful and We highly recommend Medtrum) they are launching an even smaller version later this year and we can’t wait to use it!!


----------



## helli

@Happy I migrated to the Medtrum phone app June last year. 
It is great only having to keep my phone with me.
The app is easy to use. Occasionally, I find it will not connect to my pump if I have been away from the phone for too long but if I turn Bluetooth on and off again (I just go into airplane mode .. it's the only chance I get to use airplane mode at the moment), it will reconnect.

I have seen pictures of the new nano pump and really looking forward to that coming out in a few months.


----------



## NayNay

helli said:


> I am probably a bit late to this discussion but have been using the Medtrum A6 for about 18 months.
> It is not my first pump but is my first patch pump.
> I was not offered OmniPod because my CCG consider it too expensive. So I was their Medtrum guinea pig.
> 
> I have found it pretty good although I have experienced more occlusion errors than I did with my previous, tubey, pump but I think this is common - patches are more likely to have occlusion errors.
> The pump is small and discrete (my biggest motivation for a patch pump - I never caught the tube it was just too big, always on show and got in the way in the gym). It is easy to change a set. The supplies come in recyclable packaging and the needle is removable so my sharps bin does not need replacing often.
> 
> I see discussions above about the PDM. My PDM was put in my drawer about 2 months ago when Medtrum bought out their EasyPump phone app. I find this as easy to use as the PDM (very), directly uploads for my diabetes team to see and means one less thing to carry around with me (or potentially lose). I find it easier to adjust basal patterns (you can have up to 7 basal patterns), set combo/extended boluses and suspend than my previous pump.
> 
> When I agreed to trial the Medtrum, I was concerned about the small market in the UK. I certainly would not have taken the risk on knowing no one with it had it been my first ever pump. But, based on my experience, I would not let this put off a new pumper now. The service from Medtrum has been amazing. They are still a small set up in the UK. For me, this is an advantage - I know the trainer and rep, both are happy to answer emails and phone calls and keen to maintain/build the Medtrum reputation so will go that step further.
> 
> I use a Libre (with MiaoMiao) but Medtrum also have a sensor which can be connected to the pump. My CCG would not fund that although the costs are competitive.


Hi Helli,
I'm currently using the Accu Chek Insight pump but due to renew and I'm looking at the Medtrum A6 (upgrading to the new nano when released) and I was wondering what it's like to sleep with the patch pump? Is it easy to knock off? Over the many years of being on a tethered pump I've disconnected/ripped out the cannula  many times as I move about a lot in my sleep. Does it feel like you're laying on a brick or is it something you get used to over time? Do you feel the steel cannula much? I really hope you don't mind my questions.


----------



## helli

NayNay said:


> Hi Helli,
> I'm currently using the Accu Chek Insight pump but due to renew and I'm looking at the Medtrum A6 (upgrading to the new nano when released) and I was wondering what it's like to sleep with the patch pump? Is it easy to knock off? Over the many years of being on a tethered pump I've disconnected/ripped out the cannula  many times as I move about a lot in my sleep. Does it feel like you're laying on a brick or is it something you get used to over time? Do you feel the steel cannula much? I really hope you don't mind my questions.


Hi @NayNay i definitely do not mind the questions. Ask away as much as you want. Feel free to PM me if you want to go into more detail than you think most members would like.

As far as sleeping, most of the time, I am completely unaware of my pump. I place it around my waist - below my waist and on the front and above the waistband at the back. I used to have a tethered Animas pump and, even when I strapped it to my leg, it would get in the way. The patch pump is more comfortable as it is smaller and easy to keep away from my honey bits which are when you think you have turned onto a brick.

I have never knocked it off. The current version uses double-sided tape to attach the pump part to the backing/plaster part. This often peels off because, unlike the pump, I am not flat. But the pump and patch remain attached. I understand the nano will do away with the double-sided tape.

I do not feel the steel cannula if I stick it into a fatty enough part of me. My back has little fat and sometimes I can feel it when it goes in but soon forget about it.
This was a concern because I had inset 30 cannula with my Animas. These went in at a 30 degree angle because I could feel the ones that went in at 90 degrees (being slim is not an advantage with any pump). But the Medtronic cannula is fine.
Once I placed it in correctly and tried to insert the needle into my hip bone. I felt that and learned never ever ever to do that again.

The current pump is far more discrete than my Animas but I am looking forward to to Nano. I have seen photos and it looks proper cute.

You get a choice of colours for the pump. As this is the part that does not get changed (apart from when upgraded) you are stuck with whatever colour you choose at the start. I am not a girly girl. I possess very few pink items. But my pump is pink. This is because it is the most neutral colour for me so less obvious through a thin white shirt.

I have experienced more pump/path errors with the Medtrum than I did with the Animas but the support from Medtrum has been fantastic. And the errors have been far less this year. I don’t know if it is due to improved quality or because my lifestyle has changed due to covid - I wear more comfy clothes which cannot press on the pump.

Sorry, I have got a bit carried away.
But, as I said at the start, feel free to ask more questions if I have missed anything.


----------



## trophywench

@helli - first time I've noticed anyone saying that patch pumps get more occlusions than tubed ones.  Why?


----------



## NayNay

helli said:


> Hi @NayNay i definitely do not mind the questions. Ask away as much as you want. Feel free to PM me if you want to go into more detail than you think most members would like.
> 
> As far as sleeping, most of the time, I am completely unaware of my pump. I place it around my waist - below my waist and on the front and above the waistband at the back. I used to have a tethered Animas pump and, even when I strapped it to my leg, it would get in the way. The patch pump is more comfortable as it is smaller and easy to keep away from my honey bits which are when you think you have turned onto a brick.
> 
> I have never knocked it off. The current version uses double-sided tape to attach the pump part to the backing/plaster part. This often peels off because, unlike the pump, I am not flat. But the pump and patch remain attached. I understand the nano will do away with the double-sided tape.
> 
> I do not feel the steel cannula if I stick it into a fatty enough part of me. My back has little fat and sometimes I can feel it when it goes in but soon forget about it.
> This was a concern because I had inset 30 cannula with my Animas. These went in at a 30 degree angle because I could feel the ones that went in at 90 degrees (being slim is not an advantage with any pump). But the Medtronic cannula is fine.
> Once I placed it in correctly and tried to insert the needle into my hip bone. I felt that and learned never ever ever to do that again.
> 
> The current pump is far more discrete than my Animas but I am looking forward to to Nano. I have seen photos and it looks proper cute.
> 
> You get a choice of colours for the pump. As this is the part that does not get changed (apart from when upgraded) you are stuck with whatever colour you choose at the start. I am not a girly girl. I possess very few pink items. But my pump is pink. This is because it is the most neutral colour for me so less obvious through a thin white shirt.
> 
> I have experienced more pump/path errors with the Medtrum than I did with the Animas but the support from Medtrum has been fantastic. And the errors have been far less this year. I don’t know if it is due to improved quality or because my lifestyle has changed due to covid - I wear more comfy clothes which cannot press on the pump.
> 
> Sorry, I have got a bit carried away.
> But, as I said at the start, feel free to ask more questions if I have missed anything.


Thanks for that. How do you private message?


----------



## helli

NayNay said:


> Thanks for that. How do you private message?


At the top right of the page is an envelope. This is next to the bell that shows if you have any notifications.
Click on the envelope to start a pm.


----------



## helli

trophywench said:


> @helli - first time I've noticed anyone saying that patch pumps get more occlusions than tubed ones.  Why?


I did not say patch pumps get more occlusion alerts. I said *I *experienced more patch/pump alerts compared to the Animas. Not all of these were occlusion alerts and I may have been lucky with the Animas.
I am a sample of one so not necessarily representative.

However, I believe some of the errors I experienced were due to my skinny jeans applying pressure to the pump. This is greater than the kind of pressure that would be applied to the cannula for a tubed pump.
As I am slim, I have less places I can apply my pump. Given the area of a patch pump is greater than that of a cannula for a tubey pump, the choice of areas is less. As a result, I may have applied the pump closer to a scar which can cause problems. I have learned to place it further from my scar now which may also be a reason why I am seeing less alerts in the last year.
Finally, as I mentioned, I believe there were some quality issues with a few patches.

But, please bear in mind, I have no idea whether I am typical. My experience has not put me off patch pumps. For me, it has been far far far more convenient than a larger tubey pump.


----------



## NayNay

helli said:


> At the top right of the page is an envelope. This is next to the bell that shows if you have any notifications.
> Click on the envelope to start a pm.


Nope, still can't see an option even in the envelope bit. Do you ever find that it hurts when you insert the cannula like if you hit a blood vessel (happens quite a lot to me with my cannula) and you have to take it out straight away? If so, do you have to throw away the entire lot and fill a new reservoir?


----------



## helli

NayNay said:


> Nope, still can't see an option even in the envelope bit. Do you ever find that it hurts when you insert the cannula like if you hit a blood vessel (happens quite a lot to me with my cannula) and you have to take it out straight away? If so, do you have to throw away the entire lot and fill a new reservoir?


For me, if I click on the envelope, I get two options

You have no private messages
Show all. Start a new message
Not to worry.

I have had very few patches I have throw away before priming and none of these are due to hitting a painful blood vessel.
When I tried to insert one into my hip bone, I was able to move it and use it in a different position. On this ocassion, the needle was unable to click into place which is why I could move it.
But, if you do have a problem with a patch before it expires, you will need to throw it away. Only the patch. I have managed to decant most of the insulin out of a patch. This is useful if a patch fails whilst out - you just need a syringe to keep you going until you can do a set change.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

NayNay said:


> Nope, still can't see an option even in the envelope bit



Hello

Just checking if you are still having problems accessing the Private Messages section - your account should have been enabled overnight.


----------



## NayNay

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hello
> 
> Just checking if you are still having problems accessing the Private Messages section - your account should have been enabled overnight.


Hi, thanks. I have just seen the start new private message button. It definitely wasn't there before but is now. Thank you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

NayNay said:


> Hi, thanks. I have just seen the start new private message button. It definitely wasn't there before but is now. Thank you



Yes PMs are not enabled for brand new members until they have passed the special secret threshold


----------



## christine.h

helli said:


> @Happy I migrated to the Medtrum phone app June last year.
> It is great only having to keep my phone with me.
> The app is easy to use. Occasionally, I find it will not connect to my pump if I have been away from the phone for too long but if I turn Bluetooth on and off again (I just go into airplane mode .. it's the only chance I get to use airplane mode at the moment), it will reconnect.
> 
> I have seen pictures of the new nano pump and really looking forward to that coming out in a few months.


I have had the Medtrum for several months I think it is more secure than the other patch pump the times I have knocked it is unbelievable and hey it has not fallen off  it is amazing and far better control guess it is because of the steel cannula


----------



## helli

@NayNay I was just on the Medtrum site and notice you can try a free demo patch. 
This has no brains but you get an idea whether it feels like having a brick attached. 
IYT maybe useful for you to ask if you are concerned about sleeping, etc. with one attached.


----------



## NayNay

helli said:


> @NayNay I was just on the Medtrum site and notice you can try a free demo patch.
> This has no brains but you get an idea whether it feels like having a brick attached.
> IYT maybe useful for you to ask if you are concerned about sleeping, etc. with one attached.


Hi @helli,

Thanks for that. I've actually just received 2 test patches that have a cannula as well unlike the omnipod which is just the pod and sticky so I will try that. I was going to ask you which sites you find the most comfortable? I was thinking that the lower back/top of bottom would get caught on things like jeans


----------



## helli

NayNay said:


> Hi @helli,
> 
> Thanks for that. I've actually just received 2 test patches that have a cannula as well unlike the omnipod which is just the pod and sticky so I will try that. I was going to ask you which sites you find the most comfortable? I was thinking that the lower back/top of bottom would get caught on things like jeans


I usually place it an my abdomen - below my waistband.
I have been also using my lower back (above my waistband) but recently decided I need more fat there as I have experienced some absorption problems.

I have also used my "upper abdomen" (above my waistband) but this is currently sporting a nifty, free Dexcom.

I am looking forward to the nano pump as I am slight so have less sites than most people - my flat surface area is not large enough, especially with enough fat.


----------



## NayNay

helli said:


> I usually place it an my abdomen - below my waistband.
> I have been also using my lower back (above my waistband) but recently decided I need more fat there as I have experienced some absorption problems.
> 
> I have also used my "upper abdomen" (above my waistband) but this is currently sporting a nifty, free Dexcom.
> 
> I am looking forward to the nano pump as I am slight so have less sites than most people - my flat surface area is not large enough, especially with enough fat.


Hmm, I would call myself curvy with plenty of fat for absorption without being overweight. I'm also not as toned as I could be so I worry that if I put it on my abdomen, when i sit down and my spare tyre appears, it will bunch up but I guess the only way to find out is to actually try it. I also have a definite "mummy tummy" from 2 C- sections lower down and plenty of stretch Mark's (remarkably similar to an Aa road map lol) so I don't know if that area is suitable? I definitely think the nano will probably be more comfortable and less noticable (for me) and have been told that if I do choose the medtrum I will automatically be upgraded to the new pump when it comes out so I think it will probably be worth the wait.


----------



## hague151

banditbilly said:


> Hi all
> I have been offered a pump on NHS. I have a choice of a few, but think I’ve narrowed it down to a patch pump..so my choices in this category are Medtrum A6 or Omnipod. I’ve never had a pump before so looking for general advice or any words of wisdom..is one better than the other? I currently have Libre and MM which links up to my Fitbit Versa watch (using xdrip) ..will I be able to do the same with either of the pumps mentioned?
> 
> I’m excited about a pump, but a little scared too! Has anyone found a pump does not suit and gone back to injections?


I use the Medtrum nano. The only problem is that the adhesive they use is not skin friendly. I see other users on this forum don't complain about this, so maybe they don't find this problem. I'd like to try the omnipod and will discuss with my DN.


----------



## hague151

NayNay said:


> Hi Helli,
> I'm currently using the Accu Chek Insight pump but due to renew and I'm looking at the Medtrum A6 (upgrading to the new nano when released) and I was wondering what it's like to sleep with the patch pump? Is it easy to knock off? Over the many years of being on a tethered pump I've disconnected/ripped out the cannula  many times as I move about a lot in my sleep. Does it feel like you're laying on a brick or is it something you get used to over time? Do you feel the steel cannula much? I really hope you don't mind my questions.


Sleeping with Medtrum nano, no problem. You don't feel the cannula at all. But I do suffer pretty extreme skin irritation. Does anyone find that with the omnipod?


----------



## helli

hague151 said:


> Sleeping with Medtrum nano, no problem. You don't feel the cannula at all. But I do suffer pretty extreme skin irritation. Does anyone find that with the omnipod?


I use HyperFlex under my Medtrum pump.
I've been told they are changing the glue


----------



## nonethewiser

hague151 said:


> Sleeping with Medtrum nano, no problem. You don't feel the cannula at all. But I do suffer pretty extreme skin irritation. Does anyone find that with the omnipod?



Odd time skin has been irritated, mainly when infusion site gets over warm & sweaty, other than that all good otherwise.


----------



## hague151

Yes, I am currently wearing a nano with the new glue, bit I have to say, I can't tell the difference. I do use hypafix, but the problem then is that the patch doesn't stick to the bandage very well. They need to sort this. If libre can make glue that lasts two weeks without causing irritation. Then 3 days should be a breeze.


----------



## christine.h

banditbilly said:


> Do all the Pods require a PDM to be carried around..or is there one that uses a phone app for the control? I understand there may be problems with that ..does the phone need to be signed off as a medical device etc, but worth asking!


I ha e been using  the Medtrum for 3 years now and yes it is brilliant with the phone so easy to.use I started on the A6 but the Nano.is now on use but I am having problems with the patches but hey it's small much smaller than the Omnipod and the A6 also it has a steel canula Omnipod has a plastic canula and I feel the Medtrum gives better control and the pump never falls off


----------



## helli

hague151 said:


> Yes, I am currently wearing a nano with the new glue, bit I have to say, I can't tell the difference. I do use hypafix, but the problem then is that the patch doesn't stick to the bandage very well. They need to sort this. If libre can make glue that lasts two weeks without causing irritation. Then 3 days should be a breeze.


I continue to use hypafix and put a strip across the top of the pump and down the sides,. It never moves then.


----------

